# eigenes Kontext-Menü...



## CHaoSlayeR (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, das klingt wieder nach einem Thread wie "Rechtsklick unterdrücken..." aber geht in Wirklichkeit ein paar Schritte weiter. Ich hab schon einiges an Informationen dazu zusammen getragen und hab eine kleine Test-Seite gebastelt, die in Gecko-Browsern und im IE funktioniert: Custom Context (klickt auf einen der drei Bereiche, dann geht ein eigenes Kontext-Menü auf; klickt dazwischen und es kommt das normale)

Allerdings sollte das auch zumindest im Opera funktionieren. Da gibt es jedoch das Problem, dass das normale Kontextmenü trotzdem aufgeht und zwar vor dem neuen. Das passiert nicht, wenn in der Funktion, die das neue Kontext-Menü einblendet etwa ein "alert()" ausführt und somit den Fokus aus dem Dokument nimmt. Ich habe bislang leider keine Möglichkeit gefunden, das Standard-Kontext-Menü von Opera zu unterdrücken.

Also wenn jemand dahingehend einige Informationen zu bieten hat wäre ich sehr dankbar...    


Gruß, C]-[aoZ

[EDIT]
Um einiges an Diskussionen vorwegzunehmen, will ich Euch darlegen, warum ich an so etwas arbeite:

Es geht letztendlich darum, eine Art "Thin-Client" mit den Mitteln von HTML, CSS und JavaScript zu bauen. Dazu gehört nunmal auch ein gewisser "Workflow", den jeder Nutzer eines solchen Clients erwartet. Wie in jeder sonstigen Applikation auch erwartet der Nutzer, wenn die rechte Maustaste gedrückt wird, dass dieser dann Optionen zu dem rechts-geklickten Objekt erhält. Diese Funktionalität versuche ich hier umzusetzen. Und da das ganze auch möglichst unabhängig sein soll, sollte man den Nutzern von Opera den Zugang nicht verkomplizieren...

...zudem: Ein Kontext-Menü realisiert über einen normalen Klick oder einen Doppelklick mag bei vielen Objekttypen sinnvoll sein, aber eigentlich erwartet es der Nutzer nicht. Ausgehend von den Standards herkömmlicher Applikationen kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein normaler Klick etwas selektiert, ein Doppelklick etwas aufruft und ein Rechtsklick eben ein Menü zu dem Objekt zu Tage fördert.

[/EDIT]


----------

